# SEK



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Things should be heating up, I looked at early spots today, no luck... Any day now! Happy shroomin!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

What county?


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> What county?


Cherokee


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

I’ve checked my “gray” patch two days in a row now. Nothing yet. It’s plenty wet but the wind & temp are problems. Looking at the forecast I figure Saturday will be warm enough to get them going. Sunday will be the first haul. Montgomery county here btw.


----------



## dragon7677 (Mar 30, 2021)

watching......


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

found enough for a med skillet full


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Hot dang! What county are you in?


----------



## MO ShroomSniper (Apr 3, 2017)

Hmmmm, those look suspiciously like 2020 morels...


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah the way they are growing is a dead giveaway.....stay in misery. No shrooms in ks 😁


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Sunday is the day... I’ve got a good feeling about it. 73 tomorrow, 77 Sunday ... they’re ripe to pop.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> Sunday is the day... I’ve got a good feeling about it. 73 tomorrow, 77 Sunday ... they’re ripe to pop.


I found 13 today in my early spot in Cherokee co, bob I agree sunday will be the start!


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

The grays I’m finding so far are drying out fast. Unless we get some rain (and a lot less wind) it’s going to be a “check every night and cut em as soon as you find them” kind-of year.


----------



## dragon7677 (Mar 30, 2021)

Willybob said:


> The grays I’m finding so far are drying out fast. Unless we get some rain (and a lot less wind) it’s going to be a “check every night and cut em as soon as you find them” kind-of year.


w


Willybob said:


> The grays I’m finding so far are drying out fast. Unless we get some rain (and a lot less wind) it’s going to be a “check every night and cut em as soon as you find them” kind-of year.


what county ?


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

dragon7677 said:


> w
> 
> what county ?


Montgomery


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

A little moisture in my early spots would be nice, later then usual season for me


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Lointer Man said:


> A little moisture in my early spots would be nice, later then usual season for me


Waiting patiently up north here in leavenworth..


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

They are starting to pop in Cherokee co


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

We’re at around 30 at this point. The rain went north of us so we’ll continue to check daily and cut right away. Typically we let them grow a day or two but they’re drying up too fast this year. We did water a few and put a gallon jar over one of the bigger ones. This works pretty well as long as it’s not in the sun... jar in the sun = puddle of mush


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Willybob said:


> We’re at around 30 at this point. The rain went north of us so we’ll continue to check daily and cut right away. Typically we let them grow a day or two but they’re drying up too fast this year. We did water a few and put a gallon jar over one of the bigger ones. This works pretty well as long as it’s not in the sun... jar in the sun = puddle of mush


put a white 5 gallon bucket over them willy. put something under one edge to let a little air in and spritz them with a little water daily. We grew some big ones in my dad's yard on an ash one year. Full sun.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Their drying out fast with this wind and no moisture like we were supposed to get


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> Their drying out fast with this wind and no moisture like we were supposed to get


Agreed, I typically mark and let grow. This year I’m cutting them on sight. 25 last night, 55 so far this year.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> Agreed, I typically mark and let grow. This year I’m cutting them on sight. 25 last night, 55 so far this year.


Nice haul this evening! I’d give it one more week maybe two at best if we don’t get a little rain


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m in NE ok and 3 total for year I think they came an gone early or just didn’t come this year crummy year ground temp already 67 were I was checking


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

The rain this evening in Montgomery county may be too late, but I’m not throwing in the towel yet. I think it’s gonna be a big weekend!


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Willybob said:


> The rain this evening in Montgomery county may be too late, but I’m not throwing in the towel yet. I think it’s gonna be a big weekend!


Found a few in Neosho County yesterday, but it's shaping up to be a bust of a year. Too bad, as the late snows and early moisture in March were making it look like it was going to be a great season. Let me know how it went in Montgomery. Was going to try SW Montgomery early this week, but won't bother if it looks too late.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

catfishjohn said:


> Found a few in Neosho County yesterday, but it's shaping up to be a bust of a year. Too bad, as the late snows and early moisture in March were making it look like it was going to be a great season. Let me know how it went in Montgomery. Was going to try SW Montgomery early this week, but won't bother if it looks too late.





catfishjohn said:


> Found a few in Neosho County yesterday, but it's shaping up to be a bust of a year. Too bad, as the late snows and early moisture in March were making it look like it was going to be a great season. Let me know how it went in Montgomery. Was going to try SW Montgomery early this week, but won't bother if it looks too late.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

It will be over this week, great finds today though


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

It’s not over yet, I found 3 in NEO, just south of house! Get em while there up boys


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

30 whites tonight. That makes 90 for the year. All within 100 yards of my house. Gotta love shroomin season.


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

13 whites tonight. 103 for the year! That’s really good considering the conditions were far less than optimal. Last year was right at 200 from the same patches.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> 13 whites tonight. 103 for the year! That’s really good considering the conditions were far less than optimal. Last year was right at 200 from the same patches.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a few tonight


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

36 tonight, mostly whites, still a few grays popping up. 139 for the year!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> Just a few tonight



View attachment 37581
View attachment 37582
View attachment 37583
View attachment 37581
View attachment 37582
View attachment 37583



Willybob said:


> 36 tonight, mostly whites, still a few grays popping up. 139 for the year!
> View attachment 37624


Starting to find mine under cedars


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

I was wrong, when I start finding them under my cedars there’s at least a week left, got rain coming tonight, hopeful we get some , I’m right next to the big line supposivly coming north east Oklahoma


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> I was wrong, when I start finding them under my cedars there’s at least a week left, got rain coming tonight, hopeful we get some , I’m right next to the big line supposivly coming north east Oklahoma


I thought they were done too! I’m hoping for a shower tonight as well. Lots of rumbling in the south and west. With that we’re sure to see another several days of whites.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> I thought they were done too! I’m hoping for a shower tonight as well. Lots of rumbling in the south and west. With that we’re sure to see another several days of whites.


I agree, my Gpa use to say when he was alive the (Ray Charles) big ones don’t pop till April 15th, that’s Neosho co however.


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Only 3 tonight... 2 whites and 1 gray... 3 is better than 0.
142 for the year!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> Only 3 tonight... 2 whites and 1 gray... 3 is better than 0.
> 142 for the year!


123 tonight


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> 123 tonight


42 tonight


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> 123 tonight


That’s what I’m talkin about!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> That’s what I’m talkin about!


26 tonight


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

12 tonight. 3 were big whites that had evidently been hiding from me. Anxious to see what this rain brings.


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Willybob said:


> 12 tonight. 3 were big whites that had evidently been hiding from me. Anxious to see what this rain brings.
> View attachment 37771


This makes 154 for the year


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willybob said:


> This makes 154 for the year


That’s a damn good year!


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Are you both in south Montgomery county and having luck on cedars? Are they thick cedar patches? Thanks!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

ksmorelhunter said:


> Are you both in south Montgomery county and having luck on cedars? Are they thick cedar patches? Thanks!


No, I am in far south Cherokee county, over 975 morels so far, season is slowing down, been a good year


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Mostly dead elms but late season cedars are turning up more often last few days


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

37 tonight. 194 for the year. I’m west Montgomery.


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> No, I am in far south Cherokee county, over 975 morels so far, season is slowing down, been a good year


975?!?!?! Holy cow man! I’ve been swaggering around thinking I was the mushroom king... evidently I’m a joker! Lol


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Willy, you are correct, it’s been a damn good year for me, maybe the best but I’m gettin old and worn out didn’t even go out today, I’m done till next year, well maybe


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

237 total for the year. A pretty staggering number for a season of marginal weather conditions. I have to think the “spreading techniques” I’ve been using the last several years is starting to pay off. Had a guy at work recommend keeping the rinse water to toss back into the trees... absolutely brilliant and simple to boot! Started doing that tonight!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Had to check and glad I did 30 min before rain, late spot


----------



## Willybob (Mar 17, 2021)

Lointer Man said:


> Had to check and glad I did 30 min before rain, late spot


Hot dang! Looks like I’m taking a stroll today! Lol


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

23 tonight, I am done for the year, once again


----------

